
SPS: The Pulse of Netflix Streaming - aaronbrethorst
http://techblog.netflix.com/2015/02/sps-pulse-of-netflix-streaming.html
======
wspeirs
This discussion on using exponential smoothing is very interesting and
something I've been following: [http://blog.metrink.com/dynamic-
alerts/](http://blog.metrink.com/dynamic-alerts/)

